# remote coding pay rate



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 14, 2011)

What is the pay rate for remote CIRCC coding, ie. per case, per hour?

I read the AAPC salary survey but did not finding anything for this

Any in put will be greatly appreciated


----------



## srich64 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Pay rate for remote coding*

HI,
The rate of pay for remote coding varies by the project and company.  It could be by the chart or by the hour.


----------

